# Using a Router to plane a Board Face



## hgporter (Feb 26, 2007)

I want to make a fixture to plane wide boards and tabletops using the router. I looked at Whiteside spoilboard cutters, but they are in the neighbrhood of $300 each.

Does anyone know of any alternatives?

Do you know of any designs for a Router Gantry set-up that is not CNC? I want to manually skin cut the surface -probably in two or more passes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi hgporter

I have seen one or two on the forum, you may want to do a search on this forum.

If I recall they had two running that supported a board that held the router up in place (off the stock) and you would move router from side to side over the the stock to remove just a bit in a pass or two or three or more,they look easy to make and use. 

Here's a link or two that may help

http://www.leestyron.com/sled.php
http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/2555-planing-router.html?highlight=planing
http://www.shopnotes.com/extras/


Bj


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Could you develop something based on the ski mounted router as shown.


----------



## hgporter (Feb 26, 2007)

I did a search on the forum and can't seem to get the info I'm looking for.

To clarify, I want to plane large boards and workbench tops (make one face flat, not thickness plane it). I don't have a jointer and the ones I want are out of my budget presently. So my thought is to build a router gantry to skim cut the board until I get a flat face. Then I can run it through my thickness planer.

I also want to be able to flatten butcher block tops, workbenches, etc. I need a way to attach a "rail system" for the router carriage to ride on without needing to screw into the sides of the boards, table tops.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi hgporter

It sounds like you may not want to use the router for this job BUT a 3" wide hand power planer or a 3" wide hand belt sander, that you can find in some pawn shops at the right price.
You should find many of the 3" power planers that should be in good shape because most people buy them and only use them a time or two on a door frame.
Now for the belt sander that's a long shot, you need to check them out well b/4 you put the bucks down on the counter for them, many people cook them or to say over work them but they can and do a good job with some 40grit paper on them they will rip tons of stock off quick some times to quick. (low spots) they do like to dig a bit.

For about 15.oo bucks,,,3" power planers
http://search.ebay.com/4-planer_W0QQfromZR40QQssPageNameZRC0024

Good LUck with your quest

Bj


----------

